# Symbol MC3090 Scan distance setting



## wansal (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, I have one guestion, I have Symbol ( Motorola ) barcode scanner MC 3090 with Win CE 5. I have registry settings for distance.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Drivers\BuiltIn\BarCodeReader\Settings]
"ReaderParams"=hex:5C,00,00,00,44,00,00,00,\
02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
F4,01,00,00,03,00,00,00,\
88,13,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00

If I will change 7th line first position from 00 to 01 scanner will read from 1m. Please do you know what I can change for bigger distance from 2D code?
I use 2D DataMatrix ECC200 size 24x24 with 20 characters.

Thenks a lot


----------

